

Schumer Pushes to Shut Down Online Drug Marketplace - mukyu
http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Schumer-Calls-on-Feds-to-Shut-Down-Online-Drug-Marketplace-123187958.html

======
michaelpinto
...which means we'll all get MORE spam with drug offers.

